# Berg-German-A-Cup



## Bonnekessel (9. Februar 2008)

Berg-German-A-Cup mit zwei neuen Veranstaltern

Nur noch 3 Monate bis zum Start des Berg-German-A-Cups (ehemals Tune-FRM-Cup). Organisator Michael Bonnekessel freut es, dass die Anzahl der Rennen von 5 auf insgesamt 7 Rennen gestiegen ist. Mit Bergisch Gladbach und Daun kommen zwei Veranstaltungen hinzu, die es in sich haben.

In Bergisch Gladbach wird ein Event der Extraklasse geboten, der seit Monaten akribisch von den Mitgliedern des KTT-01 vorbereitet wird. Wer wissen möchte, welcher prominenter Starter hier erwartet wird, schaut am besten gleich mal auf der Homepage des Veranstalters nach www.x-hardt.de. 

Daun hat sich mit dem Vulkanbike-Marathon in den letzten Jahren einen sehr guten Ruf in der Szene erarbeitet. Das am Tag des Vulkanbike-Marathons auch ein XC-Event stattfindet, hat sich bisher nur bei Insidern herumgesprochen. In Daun wird die Nacht zum Tag. Hier wird auf einem Stadtkurs um die Plätze gekämpft. Dabei müssen die Fahrer künstliche Hindernisse überwinden und der Anstieg vor Start- und Ziel reicht aus, um Verfolger abzuschütteln. Live-Musik und viele Zuschauer sind garantiert. Hier gibt es ein paar Eindrücke von dieser sicher einmaligen XC-Veranstaltung www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/mainframe.asp?lang=de&e1=239. 

Doch nicht nur quantitativ wird der Berg-German-A-Cup etwas bieten, sondern auch qualitativ wird einiges geboten. Akutelle Infos gibt es unter www.berg-german-a-cup.de.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (3. März 2008)

Berg-German-A-Cup engagiert sich für sauberen Radsport

Initiative des Landesverbandes RLP wird begrüßt

Oftmals wird dem BDR vorgeworfen, dass er im Kampf gegen Doping halbherzig vorginge. Mit der Unterstützung des Ministerium des Innern und für Sport hat der Landesverband RLP für die Saison 2008 einen fünfstelligen Betrag für sein Bemühen um einen sauberen Sport. Da eine Kontrolle ca. 300   Kosten verursacht, wäre das Geld aber rasch aufgebraucht.

Fahrer helfen aktiv mit

Um die Nachhaltigkeit zu sichern, wird von jeder entrichteten Startgebühr im Straßenrennsport in RLP  1 Euro in einen zweckgebundenen Antidopingfond abgeführt. Die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer unterstützen so den Kampf gegen Doping.

Kontrollen auch bei kleineren Rennen

Leider gibt es auch bei kleineren Rennen, wo nicht die erste Garde des Radsports antritt, Voll-Profis. Durch die Initiative des Landesverbandes Rheinland-Pfalz konnten bei der Südwestmeisterschaft Cross im Dezember 2007 in Wadern bei 1 Fahre verbotene Substanzen festgestellt werden.
Den sauberen Radsportlern wird dies nichts ausmachen, denn jeder überführte Fahrer, der unerlaubte Substanzen im Körper hat, ist letztendlich ein Betrüger und schadet der Glaubwürdigkeit des Radsports. Ärgerlich ist jedoch der Schaden, der durch diese Voll-Profis verursacht wird. Daher sollten neben den Sperren in der Wettkampfzeit (!) den Überführten auch saftige Geldstrafen, oder mindestens die Laborkosten für die Kontrolle auferlegt werden, wünscht sich Michael Bonnekessel.

Alle Veranstalter und Organisatoren des Berg-German-A-Cups befürworteten die Initiative des Landesverbandes RLP und wünschen Kontrollen und werden die Initiative unterstützen! Im Jahr 2008 werden die Startgebühren der beliebten MTB-Rennserie aber nicht mehr erhöht werden können. Ab 2009 erhöhen sich die Startgebühren für Lizenzfahrer dann um 1 , dessen Einsatz sich sicher lohnen wird. 

Michael Bonnekessel (MTB-Fachwart RLP)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo.
ich fahre die Strecke vorher einmal (oder mehrmals) ab.
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen.
Ich habe einen Termin eingetragen.

X-Hardt, Bergisch Gladbach

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6432

Wayne


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2008)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> ich fahre die Strecke vorher einmal (oder mehrmals) ab.
> Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen.
> Ich habe einen Termin eingetragen.
> ...



Da kann isch nischt. Kannst Du auf den 22. (Feiertag) verlegen oder dann wiederholen?


----------



## Postmann (14. Mai 2008)

Ich will nischts verspreschen, aber den 22. habe isch auch einmal dafür eingeplant!

Gruß
Mischer


----------



## Delgado (14. Mai 2008)

Postmann schrieb:


> Ich will nischts verspreschen, aber den 22. habe isch auch einmal dafür eingeplant!
> 
> Gruß
> Mischer



Auch Rheinländer wa?


----------



## Re-spekt (14. Mai 2008)

Die Highlä -ähhh- Rheinländer kommen!

hört sich gut an hier -und die Ausschreibung auch ! (gibts noch Plätze)

das würd im Team (2 Mann) sicher noch mehr spaß machen - müßte ich mir allerdings die Leute (die meine Geschwindigkeit fahren) selbst suchen ! ?

wer war denn z.b. bei den 24h in Mainz und fährt auch hier - dann könnte man abgleichen !

Grüße aus Düsseldorf


----------



## Wayne70 (14. Mai 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Da kann isch nischt. Kannst Du auf den 22. (Feiertag) verlegen oder dann wiederholen?



Würde vielleicht auch gehen, macht doch auch mal einen Termin auf.
Es scheint ja auch dort dann Mitfahrer zu geben. Der 20te würde mir
aber besser passen. Gfs. schliesse ich mich dann am 22 nochmals an.
Wayne


----------



## Wayne70 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich habe meinen Besichtungstermin in Bergisch Gladbach auf heute
verlegt (es war ja noch keiner beim Termin angemeldet).
Vielleicht ja einer Lust. Ich versuche einmal auch anhand der Videos
die im Netz stehen die Strecke ab zu fahren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6432

Wayne


----------



## Postmann (19. Mai 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, ich würde am Donnerstag mitfahren!

Aber zu den Vidos, bei mir funktioniert der Link nicht, wenn ich auf das Video klicke, komme ich nur auf die Seite mit der Strecke!!

Kann mir einer mal den Link bis zum Video schicken?


----------



## Wayne70 (19. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur länger warten. Videos laden direkt als Quicktime
und sind nur in der nur Seite anzusehen.
http://www.x-hardt.de/frames/strecke.html

Ansonsten müßte es auch direkt darüber gehen über
http://www.x-hardt.de/css/video/strecke08/coldhardt.MOV
http://www.x-hardt.de/css/video/strecke08/fietspad.MOV
http://www.sven-grosser.de/x-hardt/labyrinth.MOV
http://www.ktt01.de/css/video/strecke08/muurvanhardt.MOV

Gruß
Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (19. Mai 2008)

Bin die Strecke abgefahren. Ich glaube die Strecke am Donnerstag abzufahren ist gut. Dann findet man die Strecke ggfs. besser, falls sie schon ausgeschildert ist.
Die Strecke ist gut mit 1, 2 sehr schönen Abfahrten und etwas technisch in einigen Bereichen. Macht Spass. Einigen Stau wird es wohl leider bei der großen Teilnehmerzahl geben.

Da es sich aber wohl um die erste CC Veranstaltung in diesem Ort handelt, seid bitte beim Abfahren vorsichtig und fahrt angemessen, damit keiner (besonders Anwohner   was zum meckern haben. Reitwege sind wohl noch ausserhalb des Rennens tabu.

Wenn es trocken bleibt muß auch kein Schlammreifen o.ä. her. 
Gruß Wayne


----------



## Eifelbike (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bonne,

ich freue mich schon auf den VulkanBike in Daun. 
Vor allen Dingen auf die super Stimmung.

Bis dann und noch viel Erfolg. 

Viele Grüße

Eifelbike


----------



## Bonnekessel (23. Mai 2008)

Eifelbike schrieb:


> Hallo Bonne,
> 
> ich freue mich schon auf den VulkanBike in Daun.
> Vor allen Dingen auf die super Stimmung.
> ...



Danke für das Lob!
Als ich auf der letztjährigen Veranstaltung Gerüchte hörte, dass dieses Rennen vielleicht ab 2008 nicht mehr stattfinden würde, habe ich mir während meines Rennens überlegt, was ich tun kann? Der Groschen ist dann aber ziemlich langsman bei mir gefallen. War eben wenig Sauerstoff und Blut im Hirn beim Rennen. Nach der Zielankunft dann die Idee, das Ding in den Cup zu integrieren und nur ein Gespräch mit dem Bürgermeister Klöckner am gleichen Abend und sofort hatten wir uns geeinigt und so dieses sicher einzigartige Event in Deutschland gerettet. Nun der Vulkanbike steht auch wieder auf sicheren Füßen und dann sehen wir mal, wie 2008 mit vielen Startern beim City-Race alles funktioniert. Sicher eine Herrausforderung für alle.  Denn bisher starteten immer nur etwa 20 Starter pro Rennen. Der Zeitplan muss da aufs genaueste geprüft werden. Dabei nehme ich organisatorische Tipps gerne entgegen, als einfach PM schreiben.
Gruß Bonne


----------



## redrace (24. Mai 2008)

HUHU

Ich hab mal 250 Bilder aus Berg.-Gladbach online gestellt. Hobby, Kids und Elite.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Mai 2008)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> Ich hab mal 250 Bilder aus Berg.-Gladbach online gestellt. Hobby, Kids und Elite.


 
Du bist ja schneller als wir Rad fahren  Danke.

*@Ktt.*
Ganz, ganz große Klasse was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt. 
Respekt, macht weiter so . Ganz große Werbung für unseren Sport !!!.
Wir sehen uns in Pracht.


----------



## Wayne70 (24. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank.
War mein erstes CC, sonst Marathon. Ich stand zwar aufgrund der Startverschiebung und dann die plötzliche Aufstellung nach Nummern irgentswie falsch (vorne), aber ich habe dann einen ganzen Schwung freiwillig passieren lassen.
Veranstaltung war super. Ich hoffe auch, dass dies der Startschuss für eine jährliche VA war. Großes Lob an die Veranstalter. Tolle Strecke mit schönen Abfahrten. Gruß an Frank und den Moderator mit dem ich noch die Strecke vorher abgefahren bin. See you next year.
Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbike (25. Mai 2008)

Wir sprechen uns nach deinem Urlaub.

Viele Grüße

Eifelbiker


----------



## SBIKERC (25. Mai 2008)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> 
> Ich hab mal 250 Bilder aus Berg.-Gladbach online gestellt. Hobby, Kids und Elite.



Danke für das Bild 

letzte Woche beim NRW Cup war leider keins von mir dabei


----------



## redrace (25. Mai 2008)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> Danke für das Bild
> 
> letzte Woche beim NRW Cup war leider keins von mir dabei



HUHU
Keine Ursache!! Ich kann leider nicht bei jedem Rennen dabei sein!! Ich gebe mir aber Mühe!!


----------



## SBIKERC (26. Mai 2008)

könnte ich das Foto auch in groß bekommen???


----------



## Becci (26. Mai 2008)

leider von den frauen keine bilder :-(

ansonsten eine riesige veranstaltung, viel drumherum und gute stimmung, als ansatz für kommendes jahr, bitte dem startmenschen eine flüstertüte geben  dann verstehen ihn alle, und wenns ein wenig technischer gehen würde wäre dies fein 
ansonsten hut ab für eine erstveranstaltung mit so vielen teilnehmern!!dan können sich andere veranstalter noch was abgucken  

vg
becci


----------



## SBIKERC (26. Mai 2008)

^^ja den einen Anstieg als Abfahrt nutzen...da waren bestimmt 4 Sprünge drin


----------



## SBIKERC (26. Mai 2008)

danke Meik für das große Pic


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2008)

@Marvin, hab' Dich nohmal entdeckt:

http://www.rhein-berg-online.ksta.de/html/fotolines/1211666599376/rahmen.shtml?27


----------



## SBIKERC (27. Mai 2008)

cool danke 

auf die Seite wäre ich nie gekommen


----------



## Bonnekessel (31. Mai 2008)

Akutelle Nachrichten für Sonntag (vom 31.05.08 - 14:43):
Startzeitenänderung!!! bei den U 11 und U 13 HOBBY-FahrerInnen:

Ihr startet erst um 11:30

Der Grund für diese Entscheidung: Die hohen Starterzahlen (mehr als 80 Fahrer sind vorangemeldet!), der hohe Singletrailanteil, die sicher aggressive Fahrweise der älteren Biker und leider regnet es heute zwischendurch immer wieder, so dass die Strecke morgen "weich" sein wird.

Daher gebe ich auch andere Rundenzahlen vor:

U 13 Hobby fahren 3 Runden

U 11 fahrern 2 Runden

Die U 15 bleibt beim Start um 11:00 und fährt 4 Runden!

Mein Dank gilt dem Jugendtrainer der Ski und Freizeit (Jörg Meyer), der mich gerade anrief und mich auf die Sache aufmerksam gemacht hat. Leider ist die Fahrdauer dann für die jeweiligen Teilnehmer in diesem Rennen kürzer, aber ich finde, dass die Lösung vernünftig ist.

Morgen soll es aber trocken bleiben. Wer selber schauen möchte gibt auf den bekannten Wetterseiten "57577"  für Hamm (Sieg) ein.

Gruß aus den Hauptquartier des Cups

Euer Bonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (1. Juni 2008)

Aktuelles Wetter:

Sonne, ein wenig dunstig. 14 Grad, Tendenz steigend.  

Also kein Regen, kein Grund nicht zu kommen . Sonnencreme nicht vergessen!  

cu
Manni


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juni 2008)

kurz vor dem Start/Ziel war doch ein sprint. 
Gibt es dazu auch Ergebnislisten?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Delgado (3. Juni 2008)

.... auf www.berg-bikes.de unter News

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juni 2008)

Danke  

Man sieht sich in Altenkirchen

Peter


----------



## hefra (3. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch Peter, wie konnte man denn da so schnell sein? 
Du bist ja eh ein Top Rennen fahren. Nicht das da deine Signatur stimmt 

Ich hoffe ich bin am WE wieder besser zurecht, die Strecke, das Wetter und keine Ahnung was haben mich besiegt. Ich fand die Strecke eigentlich gut, bin trotz zweifach die Anstiege gefahren, aber leider an Wurzeln hängen geblieben. Mitte der 2. Runde kam dann der Hammer und nichts ging mehr.


----------



## Peter88 (3. Juni 2008)

Danke. 
In der letzten runde war keiner hinter mir zu sehen. Hab es dann die letzen Meter vor dem sprint etwas langsamer gemacht.. die kurve ganz weit und langsam gefahren
Um dann voll sprinten zu können. 
hat gereicht  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch Peter,
ich hatte da gleiche vor und auch gemacht.
Ich in aber um die Kurve rum, dann zurück und aus dem Stand los gefahren und habe deinen Wert nicht erreicht.
Dann habe ich mich umgedreht um dem Wert zu erfahren und bin rückwärts ins Ziel.
Das hat dann einer falsch verstanden.

Also mein Glückwunsch nochmal zum Tageshöchstwert in Pracht.

Die Ergebnisse vom Schwalbe-Radar an Jörg Schmidts Rampe packe ich heute abend auf die Cup HP
Die Liste liegt mir jetzt vor.

Gruß Bonne


----------



## hefra (4. Juni 2008)

Ich habs nicht gesehen, ich kann es mir grade nicht vorstellen. Wie bist du denn rückwärts ins Ziel? Gelaufen? Oder einfach nur mit Blick nach hinten gefahren? Ein Fixie hattes du ja wohl nicht


----------



## Bonnekessel (4. Juni 2008)

ne so wie Karl Malden und Michael Douglas in der Serie "Die Straßen von San  Francisco", aber mit weniger Style als die. Bremse hinten zu, 180° Turn und dann eben rückwärts ins Ziel. Wollte wissen wie schnell ich war, ein Schüler meiner AG stand da und gab mir das Zeichen, dass ich Topscorer war  und dann kam eben noch der Peter  ..da hatte ich mich zu früh gefreut ... 

Gruß Bonne
P.S. Jeder weiß ja, dass ich nicht gut sprinten kann, der muss ich im Rennen im vorher dafür sorgen, dass ich nicht um eine Platzierung sprinten muss. Nur 2000 in Nöthen musste ich sprinten und habe gegen Hans-Jörg Zw. auch prompt den kürzerern gezogen. Dadurch hatte ich am Ende den Gesamtsieg in der Hobbyklasse der Senioren 1 beim NRW-Cup um 2 Punkte verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (5. Juni 2008)

Man ist ja in Pracht förmlich Slalom um die Fotografen gefahren, jedoch ist von deren Arbeit noch nirgends etwas aufgetaucht. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Becci (7. Juni 2008)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Man ist ja in Pracht förmlich Slalom um die Fotografen gefahren, jedoch ist von deren Arbeit noch nirgends etwas aufgetaucht. Weiß jemand mehr?




herr berg himself hat jede menge blder gemacht, die wohl auf seiner seite zu sehen sein sollen, aber ich habe bislang nichts entdeckt..
also fals jmd bilder von der nr 500 hat...ich wäre sehr dankbar!!!!


----------



## Chr!s (15. Juni 2008)

Becci schrieb:


> herr berg himself...


Hat den mal jemand angeschrieben? Mir wurde jedenfalls nicht geantwortet...


----------



## mtbene (8. September 2009)

Braucht man in Daun selber Licht oder ist alles ausgeleuchtet??
Und hat jemand einen Tipp für Reifendruck? Ich hab gehört, es sollen auch einige Treppen dabei sein.


----------



## Delgado (8. September 2009)

mtbene schrieb:


> Braucht man in Daun selber Licht oder ist alles ausgeleuchtet??
> Und hat jemand einen Tipp für Reifendruck? Ich hab gehört, es sollen auch einige Treppen dabei sein.



Letztes Jahr brauchte man kein eigenes Licht.

Reifenluftdruck eher hoch, da nur Asphalt und Beton. Die Treppe ist harmlos.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## frankcasalla (9. September 2009)

Kann man in Daun auch mit Slicks fahren,oder mit welchen Reifen fahrt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (9. September 2009)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Kann man in Daun auch mit Slicks fahren,oder mit welchen Reifen fahrt ihr?



Kommt drauf an. Wenn Du in meiner Rennklasse fährst empfehle ich Dir eine 3-Zöller von Gazzaloddi mit 1,5 Bar


----------



## frankcasalla (9. September 2009)

Verdammt nochmal,ich fahre in deiner Klasse und deshalb ist der erste Platz ja schon an dich(Seriensieger)vergeben!
Fährst du denn mit Slicks?


----------



## Delgado (9. September 2009)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Verdammt nochmal,ich fahre in deiner Klasse und deshalb ist der erste Platz ja schon an dich(Seriensieger)vergeben!
> Fährst du denn mit Slicks?



Racing Ralph oder Furious Fred mit 3 Bar sollten gehen.
Hab' nämlich gar keine Slicks.


----------



## Becci (10. September 2009)

na denn fahrt mal alle vorsichtig..ich darf mal wieder arbeiten..kommt solanum?


----------



## Delgado (10. September 2009)

Becci schrieb:


> na denn fahrt mal alle vorsichtig..ich darf mal wieder arbeiten..kommt solanum?



Ja sie kommt. Muss ja was für dier GW tun 

Gruß

Micha


----------

